# Fureviews Gaming - Video Let's Plays!



## Fureviews (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello thar! 

Me and my partner have been running a YouTube Let's Play channel called Fureviews Gaming. The idea behind this is to create funny Let's Play video's about old and otherwise forgotten video games, while providing commentary with our unique 'furry' twist.  We record the video's with commentary by ourselves and our co-host / player Bird.

We try to upload a video weekly, and even though we don't get tons of comments and replies, we do love every single one we receive. We're also open for suggestions, of course, be it games or platforms! For example, we made a long video exploring the old ZX-Spectrum computer, and I also own an Amiga 500 which we intend to make an in-depth video about some day.

I'll just post the link to the latest video series here, which is a playthrough of Doom (the first one), starring Wolfie and Bird: 





The video about the ZX-Spectrum I mentioned earlier:





I will probably bump this topic with every new video we upload, if that's alright! 
I hope you guys and girls enjoy the content!


Greetings and take care!

(edited to make things more readable)


----------



## Fureviews (Mar 14, 2016)

New video!

Doom - Episode 3 (Part 1)


----------



## Fureviews (Apr 23, 2016)

Finally got around to uploading part 3 of our Doom Let's Play series!






Episode 4 of Doom is included with Ultimate Doom, which we also intend to play in the near future! Stay tuned, and if you like our video's please like and subscribe.


----------



## Fureviews (Apr 24, 2016)

I also forgot I still had the files on my drive for our co-op Quake 1 Let's Play, so uploaded part 1 of that as well just now:


----------



## Fureviews (May 20, 2016)

Yay, more videos! We uploaded part two of our Quake 1 Let's Play, and yesterday I uploaded a video of us playing Broken Heart, a free indie horror game:






It's pretty hilarious because the game is obviously very poorly made and not tested very thoroughly. Part 2 is coming soon, and remember: if you like our content, please give us a like and let us know in the comments which game you would like to see us play next!


----------



## Fureviews (May 30, 2016)

Part two (the final episode) of our Broken Heart Let's Play is here! Check it out for some funny gameplay and commentary!


----------



## Fureviews (Jun 11, 2016)

Draggie played some Just Cause 2 lately and recorded some funny moments! Check it out:


----------



## Fureviews (Jun 14, 2016)

Today we started a new video let's play of a game called Among the Sleep; an interesting little first person horror / adventure game where you play as a baby! Check it out!


----------



## Fureviews (Jun 16, 2016)

Aaaaaaand here's part two! Enjoy!


----------



## Fureviews (Jun 20, 2016)

Draggie played through some more Just Cause 2 shenanigans!


----------



## Fureviews (Jun 22, 2016)

Part three of our Among the Sleep let's play is now online:


----------



## Fureviews (Jun 25, 2016)

Part four of our Among the Sleep let's play is here!





Enjoy!


----------



## Fureviews (Jul 2, 2016)

The fifth and final episode of the Among the Sleep LP!






Hope you guys enjoyed it as much as we did!


----------



## Fureviews (Jul 14, 2016)

We played another spooooooky game! It's called Plushies and it's a free indie horror game made in Flash!
Make sure to give this video some love!


----------



## MEDS (Jul 15, 2016)

Cool stuff. I'll give some of this stuff a watch.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

Dammit. Now I can't do this with my friend or else copyright bullsh!t ensues.

Although Adam and Mark basically do the same thing with David Cage's games.


----------



## Fureviews (Jul 15, 2016)

MEDS said:


> Cool stuff. I'll give some of this stuff a watch.



Thanks, we really appreciate it! 



um_pineapplez said:


> Dammit. Now I can't do this with my friend or else copyright bullsh!t ensues.
> 
> Although Adam and Mark basically do the same thing with David Cage's games.



Huh? I'm not sure what you mean!


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 15, 2016)

Fureviews said:


> Thanks, we really appreciate it!
> 
> 
> 
> Huh? I'm not sure what you mean!


Adam as in YMS Adam. He's a furry.


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 8, 2016)

Life got in the way of creating new videos for a while, but yesterday I uploaded the first part of a new let's play of A Furry Tale: Retold, which is a furry themed Doom WAD! We're playing this in co-op, even though the mod wasn't really created with this in mind.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 9, 2016)

When i can i'll look on your Doom/Quake Let's Plays.

Queston: Do you'll play Brutal Doom?


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 9, 2016)

We're not much of a Brutal Doom fan, I'm sorry to say! I've tried Beautiful Doom before though, which is similar to BD but keeps the weapon-balance.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 9, 2016)

Fureviews said:


> We're not much of a Brutal Doom fan, I'm sorry to say! I've tried Beautiful Doom before though, which is similar to BD but keeps the weapon-balance.


Ah well.....wait, Beautiful Doom you say.....i have to check it out


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes! It's a pretty sweet gameplay-mod! It has all the nifty graphical features that BD has. Maybe I'll do a video on it some time!


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 9, 2016)

Fureviews said:


> Yes! It's a pretty sweet gameplay-mod! It has all the nifty graphical features that BD has. Maybe I'll do a video on it some time!


Good to know m8. Except of co-op gameplays you make also deathmatches?
It would be cool to see some....idk, FFA in Q1 ^^


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 9, 2016)

I haven't recorded deathmatch matches for our YouTube channel before, but I'm open to the idea. It wouldn't be anything super-competitive though, since we mostly just want to upload videos that are fun to watch.

Quake 1 is always fun in multiplayer!


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 10, 2016)

Every Quake is fun in multiplayer ^^


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 10, 2016)

It sure is!

Here's part 2 of the A Furry Tale: Retold let's play:


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 11, 2016)

Anyway i make some montages from quake 3/quake live (so far i think about making a.....idk CSS fragmovie) if ya want to watch my works look for me on YT.

P.S You got my subscribe ^^


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for subbing, glad you like our stuff!

Do I just search for Wolf-Snipe on YouTube?


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 11, 2016)

Fureviews said:


> Thanks for subbing, glad you like our stuff!
> 
> Do I just search for Wolf-Snipe on YouTube?



Yup


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Sep 12, 2016)

You found my channel?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 12, 2016)

Fureviews said:


> We're not much of a Brutal Doom fan


You monsters. :v


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 16, 2016)

Sorry! ^_^;

Also: take a look at part three of our Furry Tale mod playthrough!


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 17, 2016)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> You found my channel?



Searching for your user-name on YouTube didn't yield many relevant results.

As a point of interest: yesterday evening me and my co-host Bird tried to record a new Let's Play series for the channel of the game The Adventures of Square, but we couldn't provide much quality gameplay nor commentary, so we decided to scrap it. Unfortunately, these things tend to happen sometimes. I thought some of you might be interested to read about more "behind the scenes" stuff like this.

We're also still open for game suggestions though! We're especially fond of strange and old / rare games.


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 23, 2016)

The last part of A Furry Tale: Retold!






Now, what shall we play next...


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 25, 2016)

We're still feeling the Doom spirit, so we decided to play a game called Hacx, which is an old game that uses the Doom engine! Check out part 1:


----------



## Fureviews (Sep 30, 2016)

Aaaaaand part 2 of Hacx is here:





We talk about more random subjects, so I did very little editing. Enjoy.


----------



## Fureviews (Oct 3, 2016)

Aaaaaaaaaaand part 3 is here!





Let me know what you guys think.  Are there any things you think we should or should not talk about?


----------



## Fureviews (Oct 15, 2016)

I've been rather busy with writing my own game last week, but I finally got to edit a new episode of our Hacx playthrough. Enjoy!






PS: We're also planning to record more videos of some free indie games shortly!

Stay tuned for that!


----------



## Fureviews (Oct 24, 2016)

I was going to play the first Blair Witch game for Halloween, but since it's a relatively old game I couldn't get it to run on my computer. Instead, I decided to play the complete opposite of a scary game and play some Croc 2!


----------



## Fureviews (Oct 27, 2016)

While searching for more games to play for our Davilex series of Let's Plays, we stumbled upon a game called Knight Rider: The Game. I completely forgot that this game exists, and it actually also has a sequel!
Like with many Davilex games, it's full of glitches and quirky things, so Draggie decided to play it!

Part 1:


----------



## Fureviews (Nov 4, 2016)

Here's the continuation of our Hacx let's play:






The level-design in this game/mod gets more weird as it goes on.


----------



## Fureviews (Nov 11, 2016)

Part 6:






In this video, we do an improvised review of The Adventures of Square (a game made for ZDoom).


----------



## Fureviews (Nov 14, 2016)

Part 7:






Hunting for the line that triggers the door to the next part of the level. Fun times!


----------



## Fureviews (Nov 21, 2016)

And now for something a little different:






We recorded this footage about three years ago, but I found it again by accident on one of my external hard-drives. It was good enough to make into a single episode, I think.


----------



## real time strategist (Dec 4, 2016)

Did this die?


----------



## Fureviews (Dec 6, 2016)

real time strategist said:


> Did this die?



The Blaster Simulator play-through you mean? We never continued it, but we could if we ever feel up for the challenge. 

Also, here's part 8 of our Hacx let's play:





I think this actually marks the half-way point of the play-through, if you can believe that. Hacx only has twenty maps (not counting one secret map), but some of these are quite long-winded and others are just downright maze-like.


----------



## Fureviews (Dec 30, 2016)

Check out this new video created by Draggie! He played a free indie-game called "Kshatriya", and he managed to find quite a few exploits!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

I'd say the original Cave Story is fairly old and probably forgotton. It also has the Mimiga (species of rabbit people) so it fits the furry theme (don't eat the red flowers plz).
Also the cool aid guy is a boss. (you'll know what I mean when you see it)


----------



## Fureviews (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> I'd say the original Cave Story is fairly old and probably forgotton. It also has the Mimiga (species of rabbit people) so it fits the furry theme (don't eat the red flowers plz).
> Also the cool aid guy is a boss. (you'll know what I mean when you see it)



Hmm! I've heard of Cave Story before, but I never got around to playing it. I heard a lot of good things about it, so I will give it a shot soon then!


----------



## Fureviews (Jan 17, 2017)

Part 9 of our Hacx play-through is here:






This is actually the end of all the footage I recorded. We have to play it some more in order to record new material, so it might take a while before this play-through gets finished. It will get wrapped up eventually though!


----------



## Fureviews (Jan 26, 2017)

A new series! We play through an infamously bad Doom (Skulltag) mod called Swan Fox. Things get quite cringy!


----------



## Fureviews (Mar 1, 2017)

Wow. Real life kind of took our upload-schedule to a crawl, but I finally managed to upload part two of our Swan Fox LP:






Enjoy the cringe!


----------



## Fureviews (Mar 27, 2017)

Part 3 has been posted for a while now, but I forgot to post a link over here:






We also recently recorded this funny conversation on Second Life:






Enjoy!


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey i got a question. Would you like to play some Xonotic?
Its a very cool quake-style FPS which is free to play.
Are ya interested?


----------



## Fureviews (Mar 28, 2017)

Wolf-Snipe said:


> Hey i got a question. Would you like to play some Xonotic?
> Its a very cool quake-style FPS which is free to play.
> Are ya interested?



I'd be interested. I love Quake! I'll warn you that I'm pretty bad at competitive online games though, haha. Which is why we primarily focus on singleplayer ones.


----------



## Wolf-Snipe (Mar 28, 2017)

Fureviews said:


> I'd be interested. I love Quake! I'll warn you that I'm pretty bad at competitive online games though, haha. Which is why we primarily focus on singleplayer ones.



Steam Community :: ^3F.E.C ^7Wolf-^4Snipe add me to friend on steam so we could set up games

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7owkrnDX-jVHm5uTWhaqRQ that link i gave for laugh xD


----------



## Fureviews (May 22, 2017)

Oh man, it's been a while since we last uploaded a video... Please excuse us, life has had a bit of a hold on us for the past month!

Here's part four of our Swan Fox let's play:


----------



## Fureviews (Oct 14, 2017)

The bumpiest bump that has ever bumped!

We're still alive, and this time we decided to upload a video that's a little different! Instead of playing a video game, we visited a themepark that's home to a lot of old classic carnival rides, and the world's oldest (still operating) rollercoaster!
Of course, as geeks who love old stuff, we checked out most of the rides that were available to us.






Enjoy, and don't forget to like the video if you did. <3


----------



## Fureviews (Aug 26, 2018)

Oh man, we're back from the dead it seems! We found a couple of obscure games to play, and we're starting out with this one:






This is a Christian first person shooter called The War in Heaven. We had no idea that such a game could exist, so here we are giving it a shot! Part two is going to follow soon.


----------

